# Фанят микрофоны, как быть



## Яков505 (17 Май 2013)

Добрый день, стоят внутренние микрофоны синхайзер МТ4, очень сильно фонят, заводятся сразу. Что можно сделать? Как-то приглушить или ещё что-то? Спасибо заранее!


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Май 2013)

*Яков505*,
А как вы подзвучиваетесь? Какая площадка? Какая аппаратура?


----------



## Яков505 (18 Май 2013)

Играю в группе. 5 человек. Аппаратура dynacord. Что можно предпринять?


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Май 2013)

А какой состав? Может убавить чувствительность на пульте?


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Май 2013)

*Яков505*,
Ставьте дальше колонки. По высоким, средним или просто гудят по низам. От правильно заданного вопроса зависит правильный ответ.
Возможно, Вы гуляете перед колонками. Уточните, какой микрофон. Если есть у кого что-то подобное - помогут.


----------



## Кконстантин (19 Май 2013)

http://www.digitalvideo.ru/archiv/033/3305.htm
Диапазон паразитных частот http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/radio/200406/p15-16.html
Существует масса приемов для боьбы с акустической обратной свяью
автоматические фильтры но в основном все делается руками ушами и головой!
Удачи!


----------



## Яков505 (19 Май 2013)

Дело в том что у нас есть оператор, но мы ничего не можем сделать, как только добавляем звук, сразу начинает заводиться микрофоны, к сожалению сижу близко к колонкам, но дальше сесть не могу!


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Май 2013)

*Яков505*,
к сожалению сижу близко к колонкам, но дальше сесть не могу!
Выход один, очень близко поставить микрофон к баяну. Если нужна и левая клавиатура, то два микрофона, А лучше купить микрон для озвучки инструмента. В сети есть схемки для задавки обратной связи. самый средний электронщик,Вам сделает схемку за пару часов.


----------



## maestroNT (20 Май 2013)

Вы об этом говорите? http://www.musictech-midi.it/sistemi-mic-ampli/microfoni-per-fisarmonica/mt-04n


----------



## Яков505 (20 Май 2013)

У меня внутренние микрофоны.

*maestroNT*,
именно они


----------

